# Very slow pkg install



## i716 (May 10, 2019)

pkg is extremely slow recently, despite having a 2Gbit/s line.
This only occurs with pkg (not with ports or direct downloads via a web browser)

I can not find a suitable server for pkg for my region (Japan), only ftp servers.

Any solutions for the above problem?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 10, 2019)

I have the same issue - I am in the US and have a 200mb line, yet most pkg downloads are in the 200-500kb range. Supposedly the pkgs are downloaded based on geoip - I have no insight into where mine are coming from though.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2019)

Look at the webpage on http://pkg.freebsd.org/. Viewing that page will also get redirected to a GeoIP based mirror. From the Netherlands, I typically end up on the New York server. 



> IMPORTANT: We do NOT guarantee uptime of any particular mirror. We provide SRV fallbacks for redundancy.



Setting a specific package repo server is generally a bad idea as there's NO guarantee that server will be up and running.


----------



## mfaridi (May 12, 2019)

I think this link can help us









						Change ftp server for downloading faster
					

When I fetch a package it takes too much time, it is not my internet because when I download with Linux it is very fast.  I am from Mexico.




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

